# General Info/Late Spring



## sportsman1961 (Feb 6, 2015)

I want to get my cousin on some fish. His break is in the middle of May. (Professor) Are fish generally still on the reefs, or is that when to begin slow trolling around the Islands..? Or put me on something better..LOL I came out there twice last year and he was amazed at the photos. He usually goes to Mille Lacs or Canada for those little skinny Walleyes..LOL Thanks


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I think you'll be better off around huron or vermillion depending on how the spring warms up. I dont fish east of rocky river but usually end of may is when central basic starts getting good numbers 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

I fish central basin. Geneva-on-the-lake area. there are so many local resident fish past few years that i think you can find walleye just about anywhere any time of year. that said, the fish will school up better anywhere on the lake once you start to see temp differences in the layers as that will push the fish to the more comfortable temperature zone. thus central basin june-sept tends to be our peak. however we will be pulling limits in May and October too, it just may take a little longer as the fish are anywhere within the water column at that time of year.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

May is the perfect time to work between the Bass Islands and Kelleys Island. There will be a ton of 3-5# walleyes in that area as they come off the reefs and eat their way east.


----------



## sportsman1961 (Feb 6, 2015)

Jim Stedke said:


> May is the perfect time to work between the Bass Islands and Kelleys Island. There will be a ton of 3-5# walleyes in that area as they come off the reefs and eat their way east.


That's where we fished early June last year. Had pretty good luck there. When is the peak of the Jig bite..April?? Just got an Erie Worthy boat last couple years and am trying to figure it out, Thanks!!!


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Usually some stretch of time within the first two weeks of April is typically prime time for the jig bite. However, the spring weather is the ultimate trump card. I remember the spring of 2012 being unseasonably warm. The week before and after St. Patty's day was fantastic jigging. By the time April rolled around the fish were pretty much done spawning. On the flip side, sometimes the jig bite doesn't really heat up until late April. Water temperature is a major factor ! Good luck with your timing on the jig bite this spring.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

Trolling open water will work as long as there is open water or as soon as water opens up after the thaw. This will be good from kellies and to the west. The jig bite usually starts when the water nears 40 degrees on the reefs and goes to early / mid may. Just get on the water and catch some lake erie fun


----------



## sportsman1961 (Feb 6, 2015)

Basser57 said:


> Trolling open water will work as long as there is open water or as soon as water opens up after the thaw. This will be good from kellies and to the west. The jig bite usually starts when the water nears 40 degrees on the reefs and goes to early / mid may. Just get on the water and catch some lake erie fun


I barely knew what I was doing last year and got them nearly every time out. Fell in love with Erie when we went out many years ago and Ice fished it..don't think I'll live long enough to see that ice again.


----------



## TODD64 (May 7, 2015)

Just keep following the reports and techniques on OGf and im sure you guys will be sucessful. 2021 and beyond look great for Walleye Fishing

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonefishing57 (May 31, 2015)

Agree, want to thank everyone for posting reports through the season. When its hard to get up to the Lake a lot it makes it nice to read the latest reports. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Islands area will produce all the fish you want that time of yr . As will the reef area . You'll have great fishing anywhere over there then . 

If your wanting better potential for big fish Lorain to fairport would be your best bet . Avon is always a solid choice for big fish then .


----------



## sportsman1961 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks again, I have always found this site to be helpful and informative. On the general questions area...to what do you attribute the health of the fishery? Good management? Good hatches? Are the Canadians netting fewer fish? Will the catch numbers go down in the future with fewer, bigger fish? Just looking for opinions... MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

We have had some excellent hatches recently! I believe that is why we are seeing less perch. All those walleye have to eat! Just my opinion. Merry Christmas!🎁


----------



## sportsman1961 (Feb 6, 2015)

Forgot to ask...I have been staying in Sandusky and running out of Mazuriks, Cranberry, or Lorain. If the weather is scary, is Sandusky Bay a decent spot to fish in the wind??


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

I’m not sure about the bay, I believe it’s pretty shallow. Huron or Cranberry is somewhat protected with a west wind.


----------



## Gonefishing57 (May 31, 2015)

I have found perch in a few of the walleyes. I have a 17ft. boat and only run 2 dipsey divers. It amazes me that there are so many fish out there that we can always do well. I've been fishing Erie since the mid 70's and have never seen anything like this.


----------



## sportsman1961 (Feb 6, 2015)

Gonefishing57 said:


> I have found perch in a few of the walleyes. I have a 17ft. boat and only run 2 dipsey divers. It amazes me that there are so many fish out there that we can always do well. I've been fishing Erie since the mid 70's and have never seen anything like this.


I've had several guys tell me "these are the "Good old Days"..Can't wait to get out there again.!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

With all the eyes out there you will be able to catch eyes from the Michigan shoreline to PA. If fishing the western basin and want to just catch I'd cast some weapons or weight forwards. It's fun actually casting for them. Can even catch if no wind just bump around. Anywhere near any of the islands. Don't be afraid to try shallow though off crane creek early morning (13 to 17ft). A lot of people run over fish to get to fish


----------



## sportsman1961 (Feb 6, 2015)

loomis82 said:


> With all the eyes out there you will be able to catch eyes from the Michigan shoreline to PA. If fishing the western basin and want to just catch I'd cast some weapons or weight forwards. It's fun actually casting for them. Can even catch if no wind just bump around. Anywhere near any of the islands. Don't be afraid to try shallow though off crane creek early morning (13 to 17ft). A lot of people run over fish to get to fish


What you guys call a "weapon" is what I would call an Erie Dearie"? Casting sounds like fun, We were doing so well trolling that we only tried it one day, and of course the wind came up about 18MPH..Buddy's kid caught one though..


----------



## sportsman1961 (Feb 6, 2015)

loomis82 said:


> With all the eyes out there you will be able to catch eyes from the Michigan shoreline to PA. If fishing the western basin and want to just catch I'd cast some weapons or weight forwards. It's fun actually casting for them. Can even catch if no wind just bump around. Anywhere near any of the islands. Don't be afraid to try shallow though off crane creek early morning (13 to 17ft). A lot of people run over fish to get to fish


Where is Crane Creek??


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

A weapon is a single hook harness you cast with about a inch or two of crawler. For crane creek you launch out of turtle creek and its just west of it


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

sportsman1961 said:


> Where is Crane Creek??


Magee Marsh, Oak Harbor. Formally Crane Creek.


----------



## Capt Eric (Nov 17, 2017)

sportsman1961 said:


> Forgot to ask...I have been staying in Sandusky and running out of Mazuriks, Cranberry, or Lorain. If the weather is scary, is Sandusky Bay a decent spot to fish in the wind??


There's always a chance to find a few walleye in there, but you can really destroy some catfish in there! Fun to catch if you can't get out on the main lake!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

if that harness doesn't work, try tossing some solid gold weight forward 'dearie' type harnesses with 1/2 worm.
Friend Primo & I absolutely slaughtered the 'IN CLOSE, Spring eyes by Geneva,,,,, 15'-25'ow.
3 sec drop & crank. If we lost the eye on the way in, , we'd get 2-3 more hits before the lure got back to the boat!
Absolutely, one awesome spring.

BTW,,, does anybody know the name, & who sells these WF spinners ; I'd like to order a dozen.
I was told that the lures that we were using came from one of the Western basin stores.? (& kinda expensive)


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Doboy said:


> if that harness doesn't work, try tossing some solid gold weight forward 'dearie' type harnesses with 1/2 worm.
> Friend Primo & I absolutely slaughtered the 'IN CLOSE, Spring eyes by Geneva,,,,, 15'-25'ow.
> 3 sec drop & crank. If we lost the eye on the way in, , we'd get 2-3 more hits before the lure got back to the boat!
> Absolutely, one awesome spring.
> ...


Looks like a Nightcrawler. Used to be made in Elyria, I believe.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Not sure of the name but, I bought some last summer at erie outfitters, they did work great!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## wlleye hunter (Jul 6, 2014)

sportsman1961 said:


> I want to get my cousin on some fish. His break is in the middle of May. (Professor) Are fish generally still on the reefs, or is that when to begin slow trolling around the Islands..? Or put me on something better..LOL I came out there twice last year and he was amazed at the photos. He usually goes to Mille Lacs or Canada for those little skinny Walleyes..LOL Thanks


Labor day weekend we did very good at Lorain area. 3 Fish O. up to 32 in. In line with R. R. was our best until harnesses started mid-June.4 months until boat is in the water!


----------

